# My stupid question.



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

I currently have a xbox 360 with a 360 racing wheel wireless and my question is can i use the steering wheel with the xbox one since it is wireless ?

I think i might know the answer but ...


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

If I remember rightly no but not 100% sure


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I doubt it, they would probably make sure you can't so they can get more money out of people


----------

